# some of my mice :)



## Agoutigoo

just a few photos of a couple of some of my mice. the agouti girl is Gillyweed and the black and tans are her daughters asphodel and dittany. The Burmese buck is one of her sons called Wiggenweld  .


----------



## Agoutigoo

and some of my pet shop does Runespoor and Ashwinder.
The little pew unfortunately passed away after a stroke last week


----------



## Kayota

That banded black tan is gorgeous... wow! in fact they all are... but i'm a huge sucker for tans


----------



## Agoutigoo

> That banded black tan is gorgeous... wow! in fact they all are... but i'm a huge sucker for tans


she is beautiful  unfortunately not so much in personality. she's my biggest girl tho at 60 grams.


----------



## Kayota

60! my biggest is around 50-something and that's pregnant! you europeans and your giant mice 

but seeing your girl makes me want to keep back a tan buck from my black tan's litter to breed to my banded lol


----------



## mich

They are very very nice. Beautiful colours.


----------



## Agoutigoo

some updated photos

first photo is of Mr puff my first (pet type) stud buck. All my mice can be traced back to him


----------



## acrylicprism

Those mice are beautiful! I love Gilly :S


----------



## PiaLouise

The tans are absolutely stunning! As are the others, but I have never seen a tan in real life, so they are very appealing to me!


----------



## Agoutigoo

and some more bucks


----------



## PiaLouise

Absolutely adorable! Made my evening!


----------



## mich

Great brood.


----------



## Agoutigoo

and this tubby boy


----------



## SarahY

They all look to be in fantastic condition!


----------



## firstmice

Gorgeous Mice!


----------



## Agoutigoo

2 young does


----------



## firstmice

Beautiful  I am starting to really like the Agouti's


----------



## moustress

I love the deep reddish tone on that agouti.


----------



## Rambo-Bright

Your mice are stunning! I have a soft spot for agouti mice, and these ones are nice and rich in colour! I am envious!


----------



## Olisava

I have the same gray mouse! Beauty! :love1


----------



## Agoutigoo

some more of the agouti does. Don't have anymore agoutis left now, just these 2 and their mother.


----------



## firstmice

These are gorgeous


----------



## Agoutigoo

Wonky eared mis marked hereford doe


----------



## moustress

The second in the agouti post reminds me so much of my Muffin of years ago. She is very pretty.


----------



## Agoutigoo

She is a pretty one. i hopefully will get back into breeding agoutis one day.


----------



## moustress

Mouseless me can't help but look again and again. 
The first agouti is nice too; what kind of dilution is at work there? IS is c ch? si? ??

Love long body lines and shapely head of both


----------



## Agoutigoo

C ch Im pretty sure. I got to the 3rd generation with them but the line was riddled with issues, very prone to head tilts and curved tails .
Dissapointed but will focus on my blues for a bit.


----------



## Denise--

The agouti is lovely <3 Even though the Hereford is mis marked, I really like the doe.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Lost my first ever agouti doe yesterday. Was about 2 yrs 3 months so not a bad age. Feels like an end to a era.


----------



## moustress

Bye, bye little mousie girl. :sorry

And for you, Agoutigoo...*hug*


----------



## GeorgiaRose998

All your mice are so gorgeous


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Bye, bye little mousie girl. ￼
> 
> And for you, Agoutigoo...*hug*


Thanks moustress
Usually dont get so attached to individual mice but this doe was very special.


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

Your mice are gorgeous. I've never seen an agouti as beautiful as yours. I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Agoutigoo

> Your mice are gorgeous. I've never seen an agouti as beautiful as yours. I'm sorry for your loss ￼


Thank you

Some young does sleeping


----------



## EdgewoodMousery

How precious! I absolutely adore the one in the middle <3


----------



## Agoutigoo

The one in the middle is my favourite too. 

Burmese buck So dark now its hard to tell.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery

You have very beautiful mice.


----------



## Agoutigoo

My blue does. Really do need more of these.


----------



## Agoutigoo

Definitely not the prettiest mice, but I do love them just the same.


----------



## moustress

Your meeces are beautiful to my eye if only for the tiptop condition they are in!


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Very cute


----------



## moustress

Lovely boys!


----------



## Agoutigoo

some Siamese which are my current project. Very pale body colour so need some blacks to amend it. Buck is much darker but for some reason this isnt passed on to his offspring.









she looks a bit rough as shes still recovering after her litter.


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach

Ooh they look lovey  Love siameses!


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Fantasia Mousery

Very lovely! ♥


----------



## Daisy&amp;Peach

Gorgeous mice!


----------



## Athiena146

They are so cute.


----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo




----------



## Agoutigoo




----------

